# depressing



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have lived through my share of droughts and honestly I stand to profit from the drought by having feed to sell. But every day there are 4 to 5 calls from people looking for hay. Other produces have a similar busy phone. At any price the feed does not exist to winter these herds and much livestock is being sold. Even if significant rains come to the region it is to late to produce enough feed. I try to take care of old customers but even that is difficult. I would ask you to remember these stockman in your prayers.

Mel


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've had a couple calls from Rapid City area last week.

Also trying to take care of old faithful customers first.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I am down to roughly 400 bales of cover crop cereal rye to sell. Like you, will take care of faithful customers. Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I hate that for your area Mel, I know there are alot of good people in your part of the country. Hopefully, things will get better, and hopefully those folks will find a way to hang on.

Regards, Mike


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I know what its like to be in that position and hate to hear other folks are. I hope they can hang in there. 
Are people up North starting to reduce herds? Anyone seeing that happening I was wondering if the reason for our market dip in cattle prices are a reflection of a herd reduction. I'm not sure, just thinkin.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I stopped by the sale barn yesterday and was asked several times if I had any hay for sale. Had one guy out driving around "the country" looking for hay, pull into the drive way.
I knew we were dry but did not know there was this much of a hay shortage.
My Deere dealer has 150 momma cows. He said he has already fed his first cutting. We had a lot of rain the last few days and we were thankful for every drop.

As bad as it is for a person to be forced to sell their cattle, it is the corn farmer I feel the worst for. They have so much invested in seed and nitrogen. When it turns dry for them they do not have many options.
I believe the declining corn yield prediction and those already reducing their herd are two big factors in the cattle price decline.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

According to "Beef Today" report on Friday, the price reduction is being attributed to expected higher feed costs due to our drought impacting our feed supply(market players are backing off of beef futures) and a decrease in exports due to increasing instability in the "global" economy....in other words as long as our country is in a financial hole, the rest of the world is likely to follow. More reason to go all out in voicing the need for a new President that understands how numbers (business) works. Our President has the least common sense and the poorest advisers of any President in the last half century.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I get those same calls. I'm not sure where they are getting my number besides my website that specifically says I don't have hay. Normally hay can be shipped in from Kansas, Nebraska, the Dakotas, but this year they don't have much either. I'm fully expecting this drought to last another year.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Teslan said:


> I get those same calls. I'm not sure where they are getting my number besides my website that specifically says I don't have hay. Normally hay can be shipped in from Kansas, Nebraska, the Dakotas, but this year they don't have much either. I'm fully expecting this drought to last another year.


I wondered where they got my # also.I'm guessing they did google search "Hay for Sale" and old ads from last yr came up??

I pulled all my hay for sale ads a month ago.I'm trying to keep my regular customers and IF I have any left over I'll sell it this winter.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I wondered where they got my # also.I'm guessing they did google search "Hay for Sale" and old ads from last yr came up??
> 
> I pulled all my hay for sale ads a month ago.I'm trying to keep my regular customers and IF I have any left over I'll sell it this winter.


The internet is a cornucopia of information, some of it years old. I've pulled up sales ads while doing searches that were five years old.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a blog that I put a little story about my grass hay for sale at $5.25 a bale in 2010. I can't delete it and it still comes up in search engines. So people call all excited that I have grass hay for $5.25 a bale. Then I apologize and tell them the truth. I wish they would look at the date on the blog post.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

I am here in LaPorte county IN. That is in the NW part of the state. In the last week I have had calls fro Ohio, southern Wisconsin, Kentucky, Illinois , southern Michigan and everywhere in between. i am amazed and always ask where they got my number it is usually from a customer or from someone in the dairy industry.I am taking care of loyal customers first.. I have cattle and have started to cull. After weaning this fall I will assess the weather and decide then about culling more. As for feeling sorry for the corn farmer relax. Us smart ones carry insurance and did not drive up the cash rents. I remember the drought in 88 and also the local one we had in 91. It is going to be a rude awakening for these young tigers when they walk thier fields trying to find any ears. Me, I plan on expanding hay acres again. The people I have some sympathy for are the ones who thier suppliers refuse to sell them hay because they are waiting for the price to go up. These are people I can believe because of who they are sent by. It is going to be quite a learning experience this year for the "horsey people" who think they are smarter than the hay producer. Best of luck to all and pray for rain.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Steve said "It is going to be quite a learning experience this year for the "horsey people" who think they are smarter than the hay producer. Best of luck to all and pray for rain."

Thats what I am afraid of.....it may be the thing(shortage) that drives many of the remaining "horsey people" out of their hobby and then affect me.....the hay producer. About the only folks in TN that buy high dollar square bales is "horsey people". If the economy compounded by the drought finally puts many over the edge.....I could be next....very few dairies in TN. Yes, I will continue to pray for rain....our people need it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

steve in IN said:


> I am here in LaPorte county IN. That is in the NW part of the state. In the last week I have had calls fro Ohio, southern Wisconsin, Kentucky, Illinois , southern Michigan and everywhere in between. i am amazed and always ask where they got my number it is usually from a customer or from someone in the dairy industry.I am taking care of loyal customers first.. I have cattle and have started to cull. After weaning this fall I will assess the weather and decide then about culling more. As for feeling sorry for the corn farmer relax. Us smart ones carry insurance and did not drive up the cash rents. I remember the drought in 88 and also the local one we had in 91. It is going to be a rude awakening for these young tigers when they walk thier fields trying to find any ears. Me, I plan on expanding hay acres again. The people I have some sympathy for are the ones who thier suppliers refuse to sell them hay because they are waiting for the price to go up. These are people I can believe because of who they are sent by. It is going to be quite a learning experience this year for the "horsey people" who think they are smarter than the hay producer. Best of luck to all and pray for rain.


Yes we have insurance and it will pay most of the bills. But the local economies are going to crash and this will have great impact on the nation as a whole. Yes, equipment dealers, grain bin salesman and anyone else benefiting off of corn farmers has had a boom for several years, but that has all came to a crashing halt. It is going to put a lot of people out of work for a while because the check books are locked up and the bank is closed in this part of the world.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

haybaler 101 Whats your guess on fall fertilizer prices based on the the drought down there?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Yes we have insurance and it will pay most of the bills. But the local economies are going to crash and this will have great impact on the nation as a whole. Yes, equipment dealers, grain bin salesman and anyone else benefiting off of corn farmers has had a boom for several years, but that has all came to a crashing halt. It is going to put a lot of people out of work for a while because the check books are locked up and the bank is closed in this part of the world.


Yup, checkbook is literally locked up. Had several things I was going to do this summer, especially with the lack of rain and reducing my hay acres somewhat it's not a problem keeping up with cutting, for the first time in years I actually have some free time.

The biggie is I need to finish the office, tore the south wall off the house this spring and replaced the foundation, also added a 8'x45' porch across the back of the house, have to finish the office before winter and would like to tear into another room while I'm at it, but hate to spend any money until I'm sure what kind if any crop I'm going to have this fall.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

carcajou said:


> haybaler 101 Whats your guess on fall fertilizer prices based on the the drought down there?


Haven't priced any and I don't think any one cares at this point. Will not be any cash flow to prepay or spread this fall. Just hope the bankers are gentle on everyone by next spring.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Haven't priced any and I don't think any one cares at this point. Will not be any cash flow to prepay or spread this fall. Just hope the bankers are gentle on everyone by next spring.


Yah, I must be doing something right though, did the whole renew the operating note thing a few months back and my banker made it good for two years before needing reviewed/renewed. All she wants next spring is a copy of my taxes, and a year end statement.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Another year of feeding the feedlot cattle wheat straw, something we do anyway. Processed feed, DDG and wheat straw is about about we feed anymore. All the hay gets sold, this year to established customers and of course my contract customers get their own fields...what there is.

The Clearspan is full of rounds of hay. I had a dream about this year, last year.... glad I acted on instinct.

Been raining here but it's too late for the field corn. It's silage, maybe. The precip will insure a 3rd cutting, thats good. Overseeding will be in order on all ground this fall. Winterkill got a bit and the lack of precip and heat got some more. Hopefully, we have some snowpack this winter to coddle the seeds. None last year and the wheat attested to that.

My fertilizer costs got pretty high this year, basically for nothing as far as yield. You win some and loose a bunch. Thats life in the country.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Mike I didnt mean to knock hay producers it is just that I am tired of all the people that sell cheap crap hay and the dumb people who buy because its cheap. I am glad that I have alot of dairy and Amish customers. Truly I feel for guys like you who sell a quality product and are limited to only one outlet for your product. Best wishes and again I meant no harm Steve


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Haybaler101, I hear you about the local people and thier jobs. This drought will have severe repercussions for the nexi year at least. But as for the major AG companies I have no pity except for thier employees. They have treated us farmers like cash cows and ATM machines for far too long. They will survive because they will do all they can to expand production in the third world. As a livestock producer and someone who sells to alot of dairies I knew two years ago this could not last and now we will see the folly of the runup in land prices, rents, machinery and grain prices. Best of luck Steve


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

steve in IN said:


> Mike I didnt mean to knock hay producers it is just that I am tired of all the people that sell cheap crap hay and the dumb people who buy because its cheap. I am glad that I have alot of dairy and Amish customers. Truly I feel for guys like you who sell a quality product and are limited to only one outlet for your product. Best wishes and again I meant no harm Steve


None taken my friend, pickings can be slim in my area although I do supply a couple of county co-ops...and we have more people in TN that sell crap hay than sell a good product...so that helps. Its been a unmerciful year on folks up in your area and I hope it ends soon and folks can hang on to farm another year. I do not care to see any brothers of the soil in distress.

Best Regards, Mike


----------

